# Rahmenbruch Rocky Mountain Vertex t.o., Garantiedauer der Hersteller?



## GehtWieNix (18. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mein schönes Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Only geschrottet...   
Und das nicht durch einen Fahrfehler oder Unfall sondern bei einer Standardsituation: Rahmenbruch beim Bremsen auf einer etwas holprigen Strecke: Es tut ein Schlag, das Hinterrad blockiert. Ich steige ab und wundere mich, warum das Rad so merkwürdig schräg steht und sehe schon die Bescherung: Rahmenbruch an zwei Stellen:

1. Kurz oberhalb des oberen Befestigungspunktes für den Bremssattel.
2. An der unteren Strebe, etwa 5 cm von der Achse entfernt.

Hätte von einem RM mehr erwartet...

Ich habe das Bike zwar schon etwas beansprucht aber so stark nun auch
wieder nicht. Bin kein Extrembiker, < 1000 km/Jahr, keine Freeride-Einlagen,  keine Sprünge, wiege auch nur 71 kg.

Jetzt werde ich mir wohl oder über ein Fully zulegen. Hat jemand eine
Ahnung, welcher Hersteller besonders gute Rahmen baut, bzw. besonders lang
auf den Rahmen Garantie gibt?


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (18. Juli 2004)

GehtWieNix schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werde ich mir wohl oder über ein Fully zulegen. Hat jemand eine
> Ahnung, welcher Hersteller besonders gute Rahmen baut, bzw. besonders lang
> auf den Rahmen Garantie gibt?



Ich hatte auch mal einen Rahmenbruch bei einem 5 Jahre altem Fully (Stevens) und nur 3 Jahre Garantie. Ärgerlich.
Inzwischen geben viele (günstige) Hersteller, wie z. B. Cube, gar keine oder nur ganz kurze Garantien. Cube hat nur noch die 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung.
Von solchen Firmen kaufe ich mir kein Bike mehr. Wenn die nicht mal ihren eigenen Rahmen trauen, dann tue ich es auch nicht.
Ich habe mir jetzt ein Trek gekauft (10 Jahre Garantie). Endorfin gibt auch 10 Jahre (siehe die Werbung weiter oben). Es gibt sicherlich noch ein paar Bikeschmieden, die ihren Produkten trauen, aber die beiden sind mir gerade eingefallen.
Man müßte mal eine Liste erstellen mit den Garantiezeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juli 2004)

Cannondale gibt lebenslange Garantie? 
Nicolai gibt 5 Jahre, Santa Cruz nur 2, ist aber sehr sehr kulant und hat auch crash replacement.


----------



## krankedbiker (18. Juli 2004)

Scheint wohl an der selben Stelle gebrochen zu sein wie mein Grind. Ich hab auch nichts wildes gemacht, auf einmal hab ich genau wie du, plötzlich hatz gekracht und ich hab gemerkt das mein Hartail plötzlich ein Fully war. 

Das ist doch echt nicht normal das die Rocky wie Streichhölzer brechen.

Aber ich bleib Rocky trotzdem treu (auch wenn es mich tierisch an :kotz: ) 
hab mir vorhin mal wieder nen neuen Switch Rahmen gekauft (mein 2.Switch) aber diesmal in 16,5"


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Das Rocky hat 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbruch, jedenfalls steht es so in der Anleitung. Es gibt zwar einige Einschränkungen, aber brin doch den Rahmen erst mal zum Händler und warte ab. Mich hatte es ja auch getroffen und mir wurde geholfen .  Mein 99er Thin Air hat wohl die Schebenbremse nicht vertragen... Mein echt belastetes 97er Vertex Ldt. läuft, läuft und läuft. Ich hab schon viele gebroche Rahmen gesehen, ich glaube, daß alle Marken betroffen sind. Das Vertex ist hat leicht, kauf dir einen 2 Kg. Bomber, der wird wohl halten.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Hast du das Teil mit Scheibe gefahren und welches Bj. war das?


----------



## GehtWieNix (19. Juli 2004)

@krankedbiker: Von der Optik und Verarbeitung ist RM wirklich klasse. Aber nach Deinen Erlebnissen/deiner Beschreibung RM trotzdem treu zu bleiben...

@Catsoft: War mit Scheibe (2004er Magura Luise, bis vor kurzem noch 2000er Luise). Weil die Bruchstelle direkt oberhalb des oberen Befestigungspunktes des Bremssattels war (und das Drama dort seinen Anfag genommen hat), vermute ich, dass die Strebe den Belastungen der Scheibenbremse auf die Dauer nicht gewachsen war.

Generell: Ich finde bei dem Thema zwei Dinge bemerkenswert:
1.) Die Garantiezeiten der Hersteller, die scheinbar sehr stark variieren. Vielleicht sollte man dazu mal einen ganz neuen Thread aufmachen: "Garantiedauer der verschiedenen Hersteller"

2.) Dass es scheinbar keine einheitlichen Vorschriften gibt über die Dauerbelastungen und Tests von vitalen Teilen an Fahrrädern. In der EU ist doch sogar vorgeschrieben, wie groß Gurken und Bananen sein müssen. Warum dann nicht sowas?

Ich für meinen Teil werde bei einem Neukauf auf die Garantiedauer für den Rahmen künftig seeeeehhhhhr großen Wert legen, auch wenn das Bike am Ende ein paar Euro mehr kosten. Kaputte Parts kann man wechseln. Bricht allerdings der Rahmen, wird es teuer und kompliziert.

Leider finde ich die Unterlagen für meine Bike gerade nicht, so dass ich nicht nachschauen kann, was da zum Thema Garantie drinsteht. Der Schock war gestern einfach noch zu groß...


Der Rahmendoch es


----------



## Catsoft (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo GehtWieNix!

Mein Rahmen hat die Scheibenbremse auch nicht ausgehalten. Ich hab auch immer geglaubt meine Sitzstrebe würde brechen, so hat die sich bei einer 140er Scheibe durchgebogen und das bei meinen 75 Kg. Der erste Riß hat sich allerdings in der Kettenstrebe von unten angedeutet. Wenn der Rahmen dort bei einem Bremsmanöver reißt hält auch die Sitzstrebe nicht  Die neuen Rahmen haben schon wesentlich massivere Ausfallenden. Die Garantie von Rocky ist eher schon eine der besseren, bleib erstmal ruhig und suche deine Rechnung, mit ein bischen Glück ist der Rahmen noch keine 5 Jahre alt. Dann gehst du zu deinem Händler und der schickt den Rahmen zu Bike Action. Dort wird geprüft und wenn alles glatt geht kommt ein Rahmen aus Übersee als Ersatz. Kann allerdings ein paar Wochen dauert.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## dertutnix (19. Juli 2004)

hoi gehtwienix,

hatte auch schon einen schaden an meinem heißgeliebten blizzard. wurde aber völlig easy von jürgen liebig, bikeaction, bearbeitet, hab mir dann etwas aufgezahlt und mit ein element t.o. geleistet, das blizzard hat's dann erst dieses jehr wieder gegeben.

solltest du deine papiere finden bzw. einen guten kontakt zu deinem händler haben, musst du vielleicht doch nicht so schwarz sehen.

wichtig ist nur: freundlich sein, das hilft v.a. bei kulanzfällen ungemein   

drück dir die daumen, dass du bald wieder ein vertex fährst, oder ein slayer oder oder oder

florian


----------



## clemson (19. Juli 2004)

Servus,

kan  mich einigen meiner vorredner auch nur anschließen.

Kann mich über die Kulanz und Abwicklung bei bikeaction bzw rocky mountaiun auch nicht beschweren.

Hatte zwar keinen rahmenbruch aber mein 96 vertex hatte ein kleines lackproblem was sich letztes jahr bemerkbar machte....

gab zwar keinen neuen rahmen, der war aber auch 7 jahre alt,
sondern  einen anderen rahmen sehr sehr preiswert 

von daher großes lob an herr liebe und rockies kanadische mitarbeiterin bei bikeaction

mfg
clemson


----------



## GehtWieNix (19. Juli 2004)

@all: Danke für die Antworten, Tipps und Anteilnahme. Ich schöpfe wieder etwas Hoffnung, da sich der Kaufbeleg von Anfang 2001 inzwischen angefunden hat. Nun bin ich gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Werde Euch über die Ergebnisse unterrichten.

Ich fände eine Aufstellung der Garantiedauern der verschiedenen Hersteller und Modelle trotzdem sehr informativ. Ich mache hier einfach mal den Anfang:

Rocky Mountain:
- lebenslange (!) beschränkte Garantie auf alle CroMo Stahl-Rahmen. Ausnahme: CroMo Superlight Rahmen (5 Jahre)
- Alu-Hardtails: 5 Jahre beschränkte Garantie auf Alu-Rahmen.
- Alu-Fullies: 5 Jahre beschränkte Garantie auf Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Gelenke und Lager 2 Jahre
Quelle: RM Bicycle Owners manual, vermutl. von 2000 (k.A.)


----------



## dertutnix (19. Juli 2004)

GehtWieNix schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Danke für die Antworten, Tipps und Anteilnahme. Ich schöpfe wieder etwas Hoffnung, da sich der Kaufbeleg von Anfang 2001 inzwischen angefunden hat.



du schaffst das   
florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. Juli 2004)

GehtWieNixIch fände eine Aufstellung der Garantiedauern der verschiedenen Hersteller und Modelle trotzdem sehr informativ. Ich mache hier einfach mal den Anfang:

Rocky Mountain:
- lebenslange (!) beschränkte Garantie auf alle CroMo Stahl-Rahmen. Ausnahme: CroMo Superlight Rahmen (5 Jahre)
- Alu-Hardtails: 5 Jahre beschränkte Garantie auf Alu-Rahmen.
- Alu-Fullies: 5 Jahre beschränkte Garantie auf Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Gelenke und Lager 2 Jahre
Quelle: RM Bicycle Owners manual schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Das gehört wohl eher in den TechTalk
> 
> Gruß
> Robert


----------



## Fixel (20. Juli 2004)

Habe auch 4 RM's, und zum Glück noch nie Probleme gehabt. 3 davon sind eh aus Stahl, was mich zuversichtlich in die Zukunft schauen lässt    und das eine aus Bauxit wird eh so gut wie gar nicht gefahren, das wird daher wohl auch niemals Probleme machen. Aber bei mir greift ja eh eine hohe Lastverteilung   

Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass die Liste mit den verschiedenen Hersteller-Garantien anderer Hersteller nichts in einem RM-Forum verloren hat. Gehört tatsächlich eher in ein anderes Forum (sonstige Bikethemen, vielleicht gibbet da schon so was). 

Gruß
Fixel


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (20. Juli 2004)

Ich bin der Meinung, eine solche Garantie-Liste gehört überhaupt nicht ins Forum. Die müßte in den Bereich "Biketest" untergebracht werden.


----------



## GehtWieNix (21. Juli 2004)

Ihr habt ja recht. Ich hatte diesen Thread auch ursprünglich im Bereich "Sonstige Bikethemen" eröffnet. Hatte mich dann gewundert, wo er hin ist, bis ich ihn dann im Herstellerforum wiedergefunden habe. Ist wahrscheinlich von einem der Moderatoren verschoben worden. Daran hatte ich nicht mehr daran gedacht. 

Also: Hier nichts mehr zum Thema Garantiedauern der verschiedenen Hersteller...


----------



## GehtWieNix (16. August 2004)

Noch ein Update zum Thema Rahmen: Nachdem ich den Kaufbeleg gefunden habe, habe ich den alten Rahmen zu Bike Action gebracht und die haben ihn umgetauscht. Von der Abwicklung her total unkompliziert. Hat allerdings ca. 3 Wochen gedauert, bis der neue Rahmen da war. Der war in meiner Größe gerade nicht verfügbar und mußte in Kanada erst hergestellt werden. Das war natürlich 'ne echt harte Zeit (hoffentlich hat mich keiner auf meinem Trekkingbike erkannt...)

Trotzdem: Ein dickes Lob an das nette Team von Bike Action und den tollen Service.


----------



## Catsoft (16. August 2004)

GehtWieNix schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Update zum Thema Rahmen: Nachdem ich den Kaufbeleg gefunden habe, habe ich den alten Rahmen zu Bike Action gebracht und die haben ihn umgetauscht. Von der Abwicklung her total unkompliziert. Hat allerdings ca. 3 Wochen gedauert, bis der neue Rahmen da war. Der war in meiner Größe gerade nicht verfügbar und mußte in Kanada erst hergestellt werden. Das war natürlich 'ne echt harte Zeit (hoffentlich hat mich keiner auf meinem Trekkingbike erkannt...)
> 
> Trotzdem: Ein dickes Lob an das nette Team von Bike Action und den tollen Service.



Komisch, auch meiner mußte erst aus Kanada kommen und die hatten nicht mal Zeit den Aufkleber auf das Steuerrohr zu kleben  Hab ich dann von BA bekommen. Alles super, aber ich hab ja auch einige im Keller, da fällt das Warten nicht so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

